
Yes, a BBS Still Exists - ravenpi
Apologies; I&#x27;ve never posted here before, so it&#x27;s possible (probable?) I&#x27;m &quot;doing it wrong.&quot;  Anyway, I saw in this thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20012977) that people were wondering if BBSes still existed.  Well, what was at one time one of the largest ever -- ISCA BBS (Iowa Student Computer Association), with 100K active users and a thousand+ on at any given time -- does still exist, and is even active.  Granted, the numbers have dropped several orders of magnitude since the heyday in the early 90&#x27;s, and we are no longer under the aegis of UIowa, but there are perhaps 100 active users with plenty of discussions on technology, politics, and how old we all are (since most of us have been on for 25+ years, it comes with the territory).  Feel free to drop by: telnet:&#x2F;&#x2F;iscabbs.com  I&#x27;m a sysop, and will endeavor to validate accounts quickly.  We <i>do</i> ask for valid e-mail addresses as part of the sign-up, but other than that, I consider most of the personal info as optional; certainly don&#x27;t feel compelled to put in your phone number, though you can opt to hide whatever identifying info you like.
adsfad902##@CARRIER LOST
======
OveruseGranted
"Granted"?

